# Socionics IEE (ENFP) Extended Type Description



## kateykinz

Ego block: Ne blocked with Introverted Ethics​
The central, most dominant qualities of this type are related to Ne. Leading Ne implies being motivated to pursue “intangible,” but external territory – specifically, access to opportunities, contacts with interesting and potentially useful people, or a key position as gatekeeper of information channels or social networks. IEEs have a well-developed vision of their own and others’ capabilities and mission and are motivated more by access to prospects and important information and people than by visible, material assets and rewards.

IEEs are drawn to situations and issues where they expect significant change to occur. They want to be a part of evolving situations, relationships, and issues where hidden potential is just beginning to materialize. When they are taking part in developing something long-term with high potential to influence people’s lives, IEEs feel a great deal of personal power and enthusiasm. They are capable of ardently – even viciously – defending their mental conception of their own and other people’s potential and mission. It is nearly impossible to influence their opinion on these matters, as they trust only their own perception and expect others to accept it as being authoritative.

Leading Ne implies that the qualities that they notice, remember, and search for in their surroundings (and in other people) are mainly intangible and uncertain rather than material or visible, but have the potential to materialize into something real and important or significantly influence events – for example, innate traits, applications, and capabilities of things, people, and situations.

IEEs like to always keep their options open and avoid cutting off their access to new opportunities. They feel best when they both have it all and are not tied down in the least. They expect their intimate partners will both love and nurture them and not burden them down with permanent responsibilities, material expectations, or a predictable lifestyle.

IEEs’ Ne is primarily applied to the human world of Introverted Ethics rather than the abstract, impersonal world of Introverted Logic. They are naturally better at having an impact on the quality of people’s relationships, inner sentiments, and self-concept than on influencing the world of abstract ideas or organizational systems. They have an innate interest in ideas and concepts that can influence people’s lives for the better and help them reach their inborn potential. They are quick to offer people (who they are remotely concerned for) suggestions on how they can develop themselves, increase their professional potential, and develop a working life strategy. The basic message of the IEE’s advice is this: “broaden your horizons, try out new things, get out of restrictive situations, discover new abilities and facets of yourself, and search for opportunities that best fit your innate qualities.” IEEs are focused on getting into the best external situation rather than getting by in existing situations.

IEEs always seem to have a bit of extra energy in their day-to-day life; they always seem to be carrying one too many bags in their arms, taking on one too many responsibilities, watching one too many TV shows before going to bed, and consistently overextending themselves in many other little ways. Their naturally expansive nature leads them to pursue enticing external goals to the detriment of the proper maintenance of their inner life (true of all extroverts).

In their normal state of mind, IEEs continually have “random insights” flash into their mind about things they have been reflecting about. These insights take precedence over things they are supposed to be doing at the moment, and the IEE has to briefly stop and think about them. When they are working, IEEs have frequent random impulses to look up various information, do something else for a moment, or briefly pursue some idea of theirs. This mental quality means that IEEs usually perform multiple aspects of tasks at once, jumping from section to section as the inspiration hits them (if it hits them at all).

IEEs are able to keep a mental image of the whole task in mind as they work on separate parts of it. They enjoy working on the overall concept and strategy of tasks and are good at modifying the concept mid-stream without missing a beat. This is because they almost continually hold in their mind an image or awareness of the overall situations they are in and turn the situations around in their minds to look for new high-potential directions to take or problems that may await them in the future. Externally, this mental process manifests itself as unexpected, yet deliberate behavior that betrays a “higher level of strategy.”

When solving problems, IEEs prefer to try something new or invent their own approach rather than use a tested method or known solution that is certain to work. This sometimes leads to brilliant solutions, but it also often leads to IEEs stubbornly reinventing the wheel. IEEs insist on exercising their imagination in things both major and minor. They prefer guesswork, perceptive speculation, and experimentation over executing algorithms and basing their conclusions only on what is known for sure.

IEEs easily think in terms of what “could happen” or what “might have been.” They easily imagine how things (situations, relationships, events) could be different if some critical factor or event were added or removed. This allows them to model events and analyze trends, but it also means they can harbor regret for years for making critical, far-reaching errors (SLIs, in contrast, prefer to drive regrets from their mind).

IEEs have a natural sense of the paradoxical and absurd in life and society and can put this to use in conversation and humor. They are usually witty and enjoy saying things that are unexpectedly absurd for laughs.

IEEs easily remember and catalog information about people’s interests, expertise, talents, and personality in their minds. They do not need to be next to a person to maintain a sense of contact with him or her, but can feel genuinely close to people who are far removed from them in time in space. They are driven to establish and maintain contact with people whom they have some sort of personally significant connection to, even if that means just one letter or visit a year or less. For IEEs, a sense of closeness comes after they and their partner (whether friend or stranger) share Ne and Introverted Ethics information about themselves – especially personal experience that led to key insights and had a significant impact on their personal development. Sharing such revelations is a favorite “peak experience” of IEEs and can produce an intense feeling of kinship and spiritual closeness.

IEEs’ strong Introverted Ethics implies a natural ability to create a friendly, open, sincere atmosphere where people can freely demonstrate their innate traits (which serves their central Ne interests). They shun feelings of social awkwardness and easily acquire the skill of making people feel comfortable and accepted. They effectively use their warm and genuine smile and maintain the optimal psychological distance with the people they communicate with. This means purposely limiting contact and one-on-one situations with some people as well as pursuing personal contact with others where there is potential in the relationship that needs to be developed.

By cleverly and purposefully regulating the degree and extent of personal contact with other people, IEEs typically are able to avoid negative emotions, disappointment, and offense and preserve participants’ sense of autonomy and spontaneity. The flip side of this innate ability is a hypersensitivity to feelings of awkwardness and incompatibility. IEEs want to be able to choose for themselves whom they interact with and can easily feel repressed and abused if they are not given this opportunity. They are better at selecting compatible, mutually interesting combinations of people than adapting to situations where they must interact closely with people who do not match them ideally. They feel that the natural expression of individual qualities should take precedence over the proper maintenance of relationships (which reflects the priority of Ne over Introverted Ethics).

Super-ego block: Se blocked with Introverted Logic

In formal or unfamiliar situations, IEEs typically try at first to appear very organized, controlled, “with it,” and mobilized for action. They hide their usual spontaneity and warmth and put on the controlled, serious mask of a resolute, action-oriented person. They do this to avoid potentially painful criticism from representatives of society at large (i.e. from the strangers they are dealing with). This state of mind is emotionally taxing, and after they are sure the people they are dealing with have accepted them and don’t intend to criticize them, IEEs loosen up and allow themselves once again to be spontaneous, frivolous, friendly, witty, and engagingly enthusiastic about their personal interests.

When IEEs are around people with strong desires and a commanding presence (leading Se), they unwittingly copy or challenge the person, in a sense showing that “they can do it, too.” If attacked verbally or physically threatened in a forceful form, they instinctively respond in the same spirit rather than immediately backing down. At other times, their aggressiveness and forcefulness may flare up because of irritation, but they use these tools ineffectively and rarely achieve their goal using them (unless the other party takes pity on the irritated IEE and decides to back down to preserve the IEE’s own sanity).

IEEs are generally slow to anger, but if they feel others are trying to take advantage of their weakness, they become demanding and confrontational. However, as soon as they see that the other party is intimidated and has made the first steps towards satisfying their demands, they relax and begin showing understanding and sympathy for the other person’s “difficult” situation. In the end, IEEs often don’t get what they want from confrontational situations, but they feel good about having “put up a fight” anyway. In short, IEEs can only be forceful and categorical for brief periods of time.

IEEs don’t believe in forcing themselves to do difficult things. Instead, they want everything in life to be a new experience that grabs their interest and motivates them without them having to exert any extra willpower. As much as they may try, IEEs are almost always unable to keep an exercise or diet schedule for an extended period of time. Changes in mood and interest level easily reduce their resolve to zero. IEEs find that they are unwilling and unable to force themselves to do most things, and that resolve must grow by itself (this reflects the preeminence of Si over Se in their motivational structure).

IEEs don’t identify strongly with tangible things, possessions, and property. If they lose these things, they easily forget about it and even feel relieved to be free of the material burden and turn their focus to the future. Wherever possible, IEEs strive to be free of material responsibility and the burdens of ownership and management of material assets that would tie them down and monopolize their time and attention.

IEEs feel uncomfortable and threatened by revealing information about the different “categories” they belong to (various organizational, cultural, and ideological affiliations – whether formal or informal – and even categories of people defined by weight, race, IQ, or any other formal measure) and hence subjecting their affiliations to public examination and criticism. They want to be treated in accordance with their “true self” and personality regardless of their affiliation to various groups or categories. If they feel they have been put in the “wrong” category by someone who should have known better, they feel deeply wronged and can harbor ill will for years.

IEEs feel more comfortable expressing their views, opinions, and experience to people they have established a personal, trusting connection with than in formal discussions where people may criticize their ideas and formulations and ignore their good intentions and personal experience. When IEEs focus on presenting information in an impersonal, systematic manner, they often appear overcontrolled and uptight. When they let themselves focus on the vision and experience of what they are describing, or freely jump from aspect to aspect of the subject, the quality of their ideas actually increases, and they do a better job of captivating their audience.

IEEs show interest in abstract ideas that have great explanatory potential. However, once they have assimilated the ideas, they are better at talking about personal experience and observations related to the ideas rather than the logical content or structure of the ideas themselves. They avoid using new categories or systems until they can see worthwhile applications to people’s lives and belief systems.

IEEs prefer to examine people’s individual reasons for their behavior rather than judge behavior through the lens of systems of rules or concepts (Introverted Logic approach), or judge the person based on how well he or she satisfies other people’s demands (Se approach). IEEs assume that people’s behavior always has an objective root in their past, their upbringing, or their internal makeup. They cannot condemn a person for what he was programmed to do by his past or his personality. However, they condemn people who ignore Ne insights and understanding that they feel should be obvious to everyone (each type tends to harshly criticizes those who reject “obviously correct” behavior, thoughts, sentiments, or attitudes related to their own leading function).

Super-id block: Si blocked with Extraverted Logic

IEE’s passivity in Si is the flip side of their focus on Nw. Their persistent, multi-faceted efforts in developing external prospects and nonmaterial potential leave them in need of frequent, varied, and relaxing sensory experiences on a daily basis to refresh them and balance them out. IEEs are mostly dependent on other people and situations to generate and monitor these experiences, as they are unable to direct their attention at them long enough to produce the necessary effects on their own.

Like other extraverts, IEEs’ inner lives easily turn into a contradictory mess of chronically neglected needs. A lack of attentiveness to their own inner needs can make IEEs petty, irritable, and slobbish at home even as they maintain an air of competency, insightfulness, and enduring optimism in society and at the workplace. As they see this happening to themselves, IEEs may decide it’s time to pack up and move elsewhere to get a fresh start in life. But unless new people are added to the recipe, lasting changes in living will probably not occur.

IEEs aren’t very good at touching other people in a spontaneous, natural way. If they do decide to take the initiative in touching someone, it is usually done too abruptly and deliberately (through their role Se, which produces a rough, external action lacking in sensitivity to the other person’s physical state). However, they are good at responding to being touched by others. They like gentle touching and soft caresses, nothing rowdy or abrupt.

Judging by IEEs’ behavior when communicating with others, as well as their clothing and appearance, it would seem that sex and sexuality are the last thing on their minds. Rather than use conversations as outlets for flirting that could lead to sexual feelings, they concentrate on understanding the other person’s personality, thoughts, and feelings and push any physical impulses they have to the back of their mind. As they chat charmingly with an attractive person of the opposite sex, they sincerely believe that they are only having a stimulating conversation. Learning to participate in overtly sexual flirtation is a mind-boggling, fascinating experience for IEEs. However, they are waiting to be led there by others. They are dependent on their partners’ gentle encouragement in physical intimacy.

When trying to satisfy their physical needs – not only through eating and sleeping, but also through relaxation and recreation – IEEs have a hard time fully switching their attention to these activities unless there is someone next to them who is engrossed in the activity, or they are in an unusual state of mind. Much more often than not, IEEs eat without fully realizing what and how they are eating, hunched over in an uncomfortable pose, or perched precariously on the side of their chair. At any moment, it seems, they are ready to jump up and return to what they were doing. They tend to put off eating until they are thoroughly starving if preparing food will require more than a few habitual actions.

Si is about much more than satisfying one’s physical desires; it is also responsible for listening to oneself and one’s inner wishes and desires in a more general sense. IEEs find they often lose touch of what they themselves want to do, as they keep responding automatically to interesting “invitations” from the outside world. They find people fascinating who are able to ignore external stimuli and focus on pursuing their own desires regardless of external pressure. IEEs often feel overextended and un-cared for. Learning to listen to and follow their internal desires is a revelatory experience for them. However, they routinely forget how to do it without outside prompting. They have a hard time fitting what they are doing at the moment to their current state of mind. Yet when they do not correlate the two, they become finicky, irritated, and infantile without understanding the reasons for their change of mood.

IEEs do not typically have a good memory for things to do, algorithms, or technical characteristics. To compensate, they like to make lists of things to do, lists of pros and cons, and exhaustive, “insightful” instructions for themselves and others. They like to automate work processes as much as possible so that they do not have to think about them anymore. However, new procedures, instruments, and techniques always come up that inevitably cause the IEE stress. They require explicit, painstaking instructions and can become mentally paralyzed and exasperated if logical assumptions are made along the way that they are not aware of.

IEEs have difficulty focusing on tasks to be done unless there is a sense of urgency, a particular state of relaxation and mental clarity, or someone nearby who is already working on the task. IEEs don’t like to perform familiar tasks with a known outcome, but prefer starting something with a degree of novelty and an uncertain outcome.

IEEs often miss the simple logic in other people’s behavior as they analyze the person’s entire personality and motivational structure. Without coaching from Si and Extroverted Logic types, they may never realize they are being blatantly lied to, offered a good deal, or shown sexual interest. These things tend to slip past them.

Extroverted Logic in the Super-id means that IEEs often lose track of the effectiveness of their actions and can get carried away with details or sub-tasks that they don’t recognize as being relatively insignificant to the job as a whole. They require frequent tips on how to save time, make rational choices, and manage the work they have to do.

Id block: Ni blocked with Extroverted Ethics

Occasionally – most often when they are alone – IEEs fall into a dreamy, reflective, and introspective state where they suddenly lose all interest in pursuing external goals and stimuli. This is a good state for writing something poetic or allegorical, for composing or improvising music, writing an introspective diary entry, or doing something else creative slowly and methodically. These states are satisfyingly creative, but become unproductive and irritating to the IEE if they last too long. When interacting with others, IEEs much prefer to access their usual Ne state which focuses on finding answers and possibilities in the outside world, rather than Ni, which focuses on finding answers inside oneself and one’s perception.

IEEs are warm and friendly, but not usually very externally animated or loud. However, they can become very animated and expressive for brief periods of time, imitating other people, modulating their voices like types with strong Extroverted Logic, and acting out situations using rich facial expressions, body movements, and intonation. IEEs may seem naturally gifted at this, but they do not keep it up for very long and quickly revert to their usual calm, upbeat, smiling selves. For them, Ni and Extroverted Logic states are unusual, altered states of consciousness and, while IEEs show some competency in them, they are not a big part of their day-to-day lives.

IEEs usually feel awkward and shy when other people are very emotionally animate or verbally profuse around them, especially if they direct their emotional displays at the IEE. IEEs have a hard time expressing genuine emotional involvement and excitement (for example, jumping in the air and shouting “yippee” as you clap your hands) and don’t like situations where this kind of excitement and team spirit is expected of them. They feel more comfortable and confident expressing their personal sentiments one-on-one or in a small group than expressing group sentiments.

Source


----------



## Lilsnowy

There's so much here. I see so much of myself, but some paragraphs are not at all like me. The last pragrpah as a whole is wrong for me. 

IEEs/ENFPs are very complex; We're the best personalities to cultivate an alter ego.


----------



## kateykinz

For such a long piece, I was amazed that every single paragraph was spot on for me! I was really impressed, as I haven't really heard many good things about socionics as a whole. The fact that this was written by an IEE/Enfp helps, though.


----------



## Lilsnowy

I made a copy and reread it last night. It is very acccurate! I'm excited that people have figured all this out so we can benefit from it!


----------



## remer

kateykinz said:


> For such a long piece, I was amazed that every single paragraph was spot on for me! I was really impressed, as I haven't really heard many good things about socionics as a whole. The fact that this was written by an IEE/Enfp helps, though.


Me too! I"m going to read more about IEE, this description is dead on to me in contrast to regular ENFP descriptions.


----------



## Lilsnowy

I really like this site. Socionics in the West


----------



## Arachnophobia

Socionics ENFP (IEE) is the thing that brought me to consider being ENFP in the first place instead of INFP which I thought I was for a loooooong time. That description was very much spot on, esspecially those parts that explains the stuff that appears to be introverted behaviour and why its typical behaviour for ENFPs. Those explanations helped me a lot identifying with being an extravert...

What is kind of weird about socioncis is their stuff when it comes to describe the outward appearance of the different personality types. Not the really good kind of weird that is.


----------



## remer

*Intuitive Ethical Extratim - Wikisocion*

Model A of IEE 
Ne Fi
Ti Se
Te Si
Ni Fe

Intuitive ethical extratim, IEE, ENFp, IR, Psychologist, or Reporter.

*Contents
* 
* 1 Ego Block
o 1.1 1. Extraverted Intuition
o 1.2 2. Introverted Ethics
* 2 Super-Ego Block
o 2.1 3. Extraverted Sensing
o 2.2 4. Introverted Logic
* 3 Super-Id Block
o 3.1 5. Introverted Sensing
o 3.2 6. Extraverted Logic
* 4 Id Block
o 4.1 7. Introverted Intuition
o 4.2 8. Extraverted Ethics
* 5 Common social roles

*Ego Block*
 
The IEE is particularly sensitive to and observant of manifestations of spontaneity, social awkwardness, and psychological compatibility or incompatibility. This comes from a combination of Image:symbol_i.gif (perception of who people really are, their personality, motivation, and how much they are revealing their personality and 'true selves') and Image:symbol_r.gif (sensitivity to people's feelings and emotional state). This sensitivity makes the IEE very choosy of social situations -- whom to interact with, what group to hang out with, how much time to spend with which people, etc. IEEs are likely to vocally criticize social atmospheres that they regard as strained, stifling, or stilted. IEEs tend to comment a lot on people's personalities and social situations and share insights on possible causes of people's relationships, behavior, and life strategies -- even if no one asks for this insight.

IEEs have a penchant for one-on-one communication with intense sharing of insight gleaned from one's life experience.

*1. Extraverted Intuition*

IEEs easily become enamoured with new ideas and prospects and tend to start working on them immediately, almost impulsively. The tendency to be preoccupied with yet unrealized potential makes it hard for them to bring existing projects and situations to full completion and materialization. It is easier to start something new than finish something old. When instilled with a sense of opportunity and novelty, the pace at which IEEs begin new undertakings can be almost frightening.

IEEs need to have quite a bit of free time available to investigate new opportunities, ideas, insights, and people that come along their way. Somehow they manage to keep pursuing these things even when they are overloaded with work and responsibility.

IEEs are "big picture" people: they easily grasp large concepts and effortlessly translate their observations into generalizations and trends. When learning a new subject, understanding the basic principles and how they fit together is more important than rote memorization of facts. They like to combine multiple things and ideas, rather than follow one thing to a logical conclusion. IEEs hate missing opportunities of any sort. They typically love irony because unforeseeable things can puzzle and excite them at the same time.

*2. Introverted Ethics*

IEEs are naturally sensitive to mood, atmosphere, and feelings. They rarely say or do anything that would worsen people's feelings, preferring instead to distance themselves from people and social situations that produce negative feelings. IEEs are naturally skilled at regulating the degree of emotional intimacy between people, which can mean being businesslike (yet polite) as well as warm and inviting.

When faced with a sad individual, the IEE will usually try to understand what is wrong, and will often try to coax the individual with kind words and actions. The IEE often displays a straight face even when faced with strong negative feelings.

Always on the IEE's mind are the feelings of his or her friends. If the IEE does not know whether an individual is feeling good or ill will, the IEE will prod the individual until he or she displays their attitude.

IEEs are concerned with the opinions and feelings of those around them and try to avoid saying things that would cause arguments and bad feelings. He does this effortlessly. In fact, IEEs will often choose to follow a very open and accepting life philosophy in order to reconcile his own views with those of others.

When interacting with others, IEEs are naturally aware of the flow of emotion present and strive to interpret meanings out of individual emotional states. When they feel they've realized an accurate potentiality of the cause of someone's behavior, IEEs commonly clarify their perceptions to ensure their understanding of another person. To actually aid the person in finding positive potential, however, depends on if the subject is important to the IEE (for example, they determine how close of a friend the person actually is to them).

*Super-Ego Block*

IEEs are skittish about any sort of long-term membership in relationships, groups, or organizations which would imply certain duties and limitations on their freedom. They worry about being trapped in binding relationships where there are rules and demands on them that — in their opinion — would squelch their impulsive, freedom-loving search for new and interesting things and people to experience. They can overreact even to minor rules that don't affect them — just as a matter of principle.

Therefore, IEEs prefer to gradually ease into their relationships (whether formal or informal) by simply seeing what results when they let themselves be guided by their curiosity and natural interest level. They don't like to think about what others or "the system" might expect from them. They avoid clearly defining relationships, responsibilities, expectations, etc. and frequently feel threatened and overly rebellious when other people try to establish bounds and limitations that would affect them personally.

IEEs' avoidance of commitment and general air of uncertainty and unpredictability can grate on some people — especially those who are trying to organize people for some joint task and need participants to follow certain conventions and behave predictably and obediently. IEEs by nature resist such situations and tend to drop out of group endeavors that require commitment and perseverance. Or, they can pretend that they are serious and committed — only to let down their teammates later on when their behavior loosens up and they reveal their true selves.

*3. Extraverted Sensing*

IEEs have the capability and ability to be direct and firm with others in such activities as giving direct commands or making categorical statements about things perceived. However, the period of time when this occurs in an IEE is generally short-lived. As soon as the IEE starts to think about and starts to seriously consider the negative connotations of their directness or firmness ( ), for example, fear of instilling fear in another person in such a way that it would cause the person to be timid to or even scared to approach the IEE thereby distorting the personal bonds the IEE has with the person ( ), the IEE will back away from making such statements. Therefore these direct and categorical statements are quite difficult for an IEE to make, even if the IEE understands the benefits of being direct or firm with others, such as the benefits of being firm or direct with children in parenthood.

If an IEE is directly challenged or if an IEE observes a task a person demonstrates that is subsequently performed by the IEE or a group that the IEE is in (such as a teacher showing a classroom how to put together a widget, and the classroom then is instructed to put together their own widget), the IEE will consciously want to show their propensity and ability in performing the task as good as, if not better or faster than the original person or at least better than the group that the IEE is in. Anything less is considered a failure. IEEs will want to show proficiency in any task that is given to them, even if novice failure is understood. This, again is to demonstrate visibly to others that "I can do it" or "I can do this satisfactorily". Failing at accomplishing this and then subsequently being shown how to do the task is embarrassing for the IEE since they feel like they "should" have been able to accomplish the task if they were shown how to do the task at least once.

IEEs will struggle with things that require sustained willpower and self-motivation. Because of fluctuating interest levels in self-pursuits, these tasks are difficult to sustain. These tasks include (but are not limited to) staying motivated to keep a workout regimen, sticking with a diet, sticking to a routine of doing a particular errand at the same time periodically, and other similar tasks. If the willpower is not there, it cannot be artificially manufactured to get the IEE to "push through". Concordantly, attempts by other people to get the IEE to "push through" is met with resistance. Though, it may be that the IEE will heed the call begrudgingly, this is not sustainable; the IEE will find a way out if this external push persists.

*4. Introverted Logic*

IEEs tend to have a difficult time describing a concept or system in a manner in which the essential facts are all that is needed to understand or describe it. The IEE's focus in describing a concept or system is in how they themselves came to understand and see what they are describing. If an IEE is asked to describe or explain something, their natural tendency is to describe the pieces of the concept, system or idea that are related to the subject as a foundation before explaining the actual concept itself. The IEE will often describe details or aspects of a system that are unnecessary to the understanding of the system's properties, but the IEE views these details as essential functions of a sequential system (as opposed to describing the concept or system and only the concept or system as an independent entity). In other words, even if a detail is deemed outside of the IEE as extraneous, the IEE that is describing it will see it as a vital and significant part of a chain in order to paint the full, "proper" picture of the system the IEE wants to describe. An IEE will tend to start off explanations with a tremendous amount of detail, energy and patience and will move towards a more general explanation as they tire out (if they tire out). If something in the IEE's chain is broken or questioned, the description (in the IEE's mind) halts or falls apart.

When an IEE understands a logical concept or system, they are much better at describing anecdotal experiences with the concept or system that help to illustrate the concept or system. They would prefer to do this rather than describing the concept or system as described in the previous paragraph -- describe the essential facts of a concept or system.

IEEs will demonstrate inconsistent behavioral patterns to the objective, outside world. But to the IEE, these behavioral patterns are as a result of a relativist view of how they make their decisions. For example, an IEE might be steadfastly against going to a particular branch of a bank to deposit a check that is easily accessible and only 2 miles away, but is perfectly content going to a different branch of the same bank that is 25 miles away and requires a roundabout route to get there. To the outside world this would not make sense; why not just go to the branch that is easier to access that can handle the same function? But to the IEE, this does not matter. Something at the closer branch bothers the IEE enough to justify going to the further one. Maybe a particular person works there that the IEE wants to avoid, maybe one time the IEE did something embarrassing while at the closer branch and they are embarrassed to show their face again. Regardless of the reason, the IEE will justify circumstances to dictate the decisions they make in their behavioral patterns.

The IEE is keenly aware of societal structures and affiliations that they belong to. These structures can be small entities such as "family" and large entities such as "political affiliation". As such, an IEE will naturally speculate about how these societal structures they belong to would interact if they mingled (Image:symbol_i.gif+Image:symbol_r.gif). With a propensity to be involved in a diverse number of interests, IEEs find themselves in a position where they would deem that members of certain societal structures would clash if they met. This will, at times, cause IEEs to hide their affiliations to parties that they feel might cause scrutiny or criticism of their affiliations. They would rather not be judged by others based on their affiliations. Also, if an IEE is cast into an "incorrect" category, this can cause deep wounds in the IEE especially if the IEE believes that the person doing the casting will not change their position about the IEE's affiliation, and as a result of that, believes it to be a negatively connoted statement of their own character.

*Super-Id Block*

*5. Introverted Sensing*

The IEE tends to be chronically unaware of his own bodily processes, including physiological sensations and a sense of balance and alignment with one's true desires. He sometimes has peculiar preferences or tastes, which he himself is unable to understand or fulfill. In terms of physical sensations, an IEE will almost always choose the familiar over the novel, because they know that the familiar is reliable in the positive sensation it delivers. An IEE will typically have a single item he orders at certain restaurants without fail; if he isn't in the mood for that item he doesn't eat there. He will stubbornly refuse to eat anything that he knows he does not like, refusing to try a "new recipe" of anything that he did not like before. The IEE would much rather sleep in his own bed than anywhere else as a matter of familiarity, but this preference never enters his mind when a friend invites him to stay the night, sometimes resulting in a lack of quality sleep that the IEE will forget about the next time around. IEEs almost never emphasizes his attractiveness or sexuality overtly and publicly, but dreams of being pleasing to the senses to at least a small circle of trusted friends and partners who are able to develop and enhance his sexuality and attractiveness in a trusting atmosphere. He often will obsess about his looks in front of the mirror, trying to get the right combination of preparedness and liberated comfort. It is embarrassing to come to an event overdressed, as the IEE would rather look like they simply came on a whim rather than over-prepared. They will usually undermine the time spent in preparation and will avoid speaking on the topic altogether. When getting sick, the IEE may stubbornly refuse or "conveniently forget" to take any sort of medicine. Their chosen method of dealing with sickness and physical discomfort is ignoring it until it can no longer be ignored. An IEE will frequently forget meals and sleep when excitedly working on a new project or in some sort of social gathering. Exhaustion, hunger, thirst, and full bladders will be ignored until the need is overwhelming and affects the IEE's concentration.

*6. Extraverted Logic*

The IEE is keen on accumulating factual knowledge on subjects of personal interest and those that help him be more efficient and productive, but he's often unsure of his ability to find and select the correct information and is therefore attracted to people whom he sees as competent in that area and reassure him. He prizes efficiency, and berates himself secretly for his own inefficiency. He takes care to explain the justifications behind his actions. He loves accumulating and sharing trivia to make himself seem educated. IEEs believe firmly that knowledge should be shared freely. Asking an IEE to keep a secret is a burden on him. He can also be a little too trusting of information sources, because spreading falsehood is seen as a foreign and repulsive idea. IEEs love scientific and mathematic concepts, but practical application will soon bore them.

*Id Block*

*7. Introverted Intuition*

The IEE thoroughly understands discussions and arguments focused on following present trends into the future and their possible implications, as well as on exploring one specific imaginative vision of personal meaning, but he much prefers to explore many possibilities, starting from a present point in time and reality, rather than to concentrate on just a few specific visions or trends. He understands that the present moment may be changeable or not be as it seems, but refuses to think too much on the matter, choosing instead to keep a more practical view. To an IEE, the question "What if?" usually applies to something that the IEE can do to change his future, not some sort of alternate reality, such as "What if I bike instead of drive to work?" as opposed to "What if gravity didn't exist?"

*8. Extraverted Ethics*

The IEE appreciates situations where people are enjoying a positive emotional atmosphere as in having fun and joking together, and is quite adept at creating them himself, but does not see creating or promoting them a top priority, nor does he actively look for people who maintain or need such an atmosphere; too high a focus on that is seen by an IEE as overdone. He can be very empathetic and will frequently comfort his friends and acquaintances, mostly letting them vent to him, offering suggestions as to what to do about it. These are usually practical. The IEE may offer a more optimistic viewpoint, but will not press the matter if the optimism is not received well. He is usually genuinely concerned, but refuses to let the negative energy affect him. This may eventually become tiring if it persists as he will feel guilty for being happy in the face of those close to him being miserable. The IEE does not like conflict between people one bit; he would rather stay on everyone's good side and keep in good terms with both sides of a conflict, preferring not to be judged by his affiliation with one side or another. In such situations he says very little that would give away where he truly sides on an issue.

*Common social roles*

1. The self-appointed psychologist who shows interest in everyone's personal, relationship, and career problems in order to figure out what might be the matter and offer pertinent advice.
2. The social connector who knows lots of people in completely different areas of life and is constantly trying to hook people up with others who share their interests.
3. The nonpartisan who knows that everybody can be right, and likes to explain people's differing points of view to each other without taking sides.


----------



## kateykinz

Again, very accurate. Especially:



> When interacting with others, IEEs are naturally aware of the flow of emotion present and strive to interpret meanings out of individual emotional states. When they feel they've realized an accurate potentiality of the cause of someone's behavior, IEEs commonly clarify their perceptions to ensure their understanding of another person. To actually aid the person in finding positive potential, however, depends on if the subject is important to the IEE (for example, they determine how close of a friend the person actually is to them).





> IEEs are skittish about any sort of long-term membership in relationships, groups, or organizations which would imply certain duties and limitations on their freedom. They worry about being trapped in binding relationships where there are rules and demands on them that — in their opinion — would squelch their impulsive, freedom-loving search for new and interesting things and people to experience. They can overreact even to minor rules that don't affect them — just as a matter of principle.





> IEEs will struggle with things that require sustained willpower and self-motivation. Because of fluctuating interest levels in self-pursuits, these tasks are difficult to sustain. These tasks include (but are not limited to) staying motivated to keep a workout regimen, sticking with a diet, sticking to a routine of doing a particular errand at the same time periodically, and other similar tasks. If the willpower is not there, it cannot be artificially manufactured to get the IEE to "push through". Concordantly, attempts by other people to get the IEE to "push through" is met with resistance. Though, it may be that the IEE will heed the call begrudgingly, this is not sustainable; the IEE will find a way out if this external push persists.





> When getting sick, the IEE may stubbornly refuse or "conveniently forget" to take any sort of medicine. Their chosen method of dealing with sickness and physical discomfort is ignoring it until it can no longer be ignored. An IEE will frequently forget meals and sleep when excitedly working on a new project or in some sort of social gathering. Exhaustion, hunger, thirst, and full bladders will be ignored until the need is overwhelming and affects the IEE's concentration.





> The IEE is keen on accumulating factual knowledge on subjects of personal interest and those that help him be more efficient and productive, but he's often unsure of his ability to find and select the correct information and is therefore attracted to people whom he sees as competent in that area and reassure him. He prizes efficiency, and berates himself secretly for his own inefficiency. He takes care to explain the justifications behind his actions.





> The IEE appreciates situations where people are enjoying a positive emotional atmosphere as in having fun and joking together, and is quite adept at creating them himself, but does not see creating or promoting them a top priority, nor does he actively look for people who maintain or need such an atmosphere; too high a focus on that is seen by an IEE as overdone. He can be very empathetic and will frequently comfort his friends and acquaintances, mostly letting them vent to him, offering suggestions as to what to do about it. These are usually practical. The IEE may offer a more optimistic viewpoint, but will not press the matter if the optimism is not received well. He is usually genuinely concerned, but refuses to let the negative energy affect him.





> 1. The self-appointed psychologist who shows interest in everyone's personal, relationship, and career problems in order to figure out what might be the matter and offer pertinent advice.
> 
> 3. The nonpartisan who knows that everybody can be right, and likes to explain people's differing points of view to each other without taking sides.


Like, totally!

But...the one thing I am not skittish about in my search for the novel is sexual relationships. I am extremely loyal to the one person I am in a relationship with. I have never had the desire for finding different partners - I concentrate all my love on one person. It seems strange that I'm happy to be committed in this one area of my life, but can't commit to anything else. I obviously have the potential to commit to other things, so why don't I?


----------



## remer

When I was in a loving relationship I did exactly the same. However my relationship is now over, still in a new one I'd probably do it again. And yes it's so strange that normally I'd have problems committing myself to anything, but in a relationship, when I have this very strong feeling, I know I want to be with that person, and I'll do anything to keep it that way, and in addition,I try to live up to my own inner values, I desire to be a good, the best partner she can have. And here it starts getting interesting for me, because in our time together, they were plenty of women willing to make a talk in whom I sensed mutual attractiveness, and I denied many of them, although I'd normally not refrain myself from even just speaking to them, in doing so, I now have the notion I overdone it, I was being too defensively. And maybe the sole reason that I am so awkwardly committed is because I know I'm prone to get bored easily. And in order to keep the relationship in a healthy state, I used this strategy of strongly committing. A failing strategy it seems, since we did broke up.

In my opinion extremes are always dangerous, but danger is exciting, even when you try to make the danger go away in a dangerous way 



kateykinz said:


> But...the one thing I am not skittish about in my search for the novel is sexual relationships. I am extremely loyal to the one person I am in a relationship with. I have never had the desire for finding different partners - I concentrate all my love on one person. It seems strange that I'm happy to be committed in this one area of my life, but can't commit to anything else. I obviously have the potential to commit to other things, so why don't I?


----------



## Danse Macabre

Arachnophobia said:


> Socionics ENFP (IEE) is the thing that brought me to consider being ENFP in the first place instead of INFP which I thought I was for a loooooong time. That description was very much spot on, esspecially those parts that explains the stuff that appears to be introverted behaviour and why its typical behaviour for ENFPs. Those explanations helped me a lot identifying with being an extravert...


You know, after reading this I think that I might be an ENFP instead of an INFP too. It's a close call.


----------



## kateykinz

I'm glad I'm not the only one with the XNFP problem! I think the problem stems from most tests determining the E/I based on extraversion and introversion traits, when really it should be determined by whether your dominant function is extraverted or introverted. My dominant function in Ne followed closely by Fi and Fe, then Ni and Te, which maps most closely onto ENFP. But I will be a less energetic and effusive ENFP than most. I think I'm way too open and outgoing to be INFP, but because my Fi is almost equal to my Ne it can be hard to differentiate sometimes.

I have tested as ENFJ and INFJ in the past as well (ENFJ was my first result 5 years ago). Basically, the two things I can be sure about are that I am an NF temperament and that I prefer to use Extraverted Intuition over anything else.

If you are interested in reading more about the different functions in order to research which you use most check out this website - Function Attitude


----------



## remer

Same here, I've also difficulties with Ne, Fi or Fi, Ne problem. Despite all 4 internet tests came out ENFP each time, the best results I ever got were from a function analysis test. It showed Fi first, Ne second, then followed by Fe and Ni. I think all of the tests, a function analysis test is the best you can ever do. Although all tests measure you functions, they also apply their own judgment based on the theory followed, MBTI, Socionics, etc. But in fact it are the functions you use that are most important. See this thread for more information: http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/204-function-analysis-test.html

In my case, according to that test, I use Fi more dominantly than Ne. The good things about the Socionics Wiki I found is that they clear up that although certain people test the same type, there are nuances and differences between them, hence leading to the existence of subtypes within the types. See the list of subtyptes that's on their wiki. Source: IEE subtypes - Wikisocion

*IEE subtypes*
_Contents_
1 Intuitive subtype (The Advisor)
1.1 Victor Gulenko
1.2 Meged/Ovcharov
1.3 Sexual behavior
2 Ethical subtype (The Improvisator)
2.1 Victor Gulenko
2.2 Meged/Ovcharov
2.3 Sexual behavior

*Intuitive subtype (The Advisor)*

_Victor Gulenko_
A very sociable, spirited, mobile person. The initiator of many things; however, They are characterized by great restlessness and changeability. Very creative, but scattered and undisciplined. Capable of letting others know of his dissatisfaction, also, shows disrespect towards authorities. Outwardly, they frequently have complete rounded forms. In their clothing they can be demonstrative and bright, sometimes even loud.

_Meged/Ovcharov_
The intuitive subtype gives the impression of a person that has been torn off from reality. Internally focused and at the same time disseminated, they’re inclined to unexpected contrasts of behaviour where shyness and apathy are replaced by emotional elevation, determination and activity, a melancholic look – or inspired/joyful. Thoughtful and impulsive, optimistic and suppressed, timid and energetic, they provide various impressions. Internally inconsistent, sensitive and vulnerable, they hid their problems under a mask of carelessness. Try to be affable with everything, aspire to understand and favor everyone with a smile. They are attentive, soft and tactful. Willingly they explore the problems of others, try to find ways out of difficult positions and give useful advice. They protect their emotions and can threaten their opponents with notable psychological pressure. They’re impulsive, a little bit angular and their movements are badly coordinated. Gait is fast and a bit clumsy; their chins are often pointed, appear attentive, interrogative or surprised.

_Sexual behavior_
Aim for novelty in sensations and will not bare routines in feelings. Want reciprocity and harmony in sexual relations. Internally wounded, which makes their behaviour sometimes sharp and unpredictable. An idealist and romantic – they search for love and perfection. Are distrustful and constantly analyze their own feelings along with those of their partner. Aim for mutual sincerity with disdain for uncertainty. They lack self-confidence and are not inclined to independently make decisions. Value the concern of another, which makes them peaceful and yielding. They bloom next to a sensual and attentive person, capable of encouraging them and freeing them from doubts.

*Ethical subtype (The Improvisator)*

_Victor Gulenko_
Sees in people their concealed gravities and attachments. Prefers to work on a short psychological distance (unlike the other subtype). They love to give advice, and they gravitate towards psychoanalysis, in this case counts on manifestation in people of their positive qualities. They can stand up for others, defending their interests, but find it difficult to stand up for themselves. Is outwardly more frequently thin and elegant. In their clothing, they prefer comfort and soft colours.

_Meged/Ovcharov_
The ethical subtype is artistic, impatient and a little extravagant. Unpredictability rules their actions and statements. Like to surprise/entertain friends, in which case even insignificant events can present them with sensations. Frequently the soul of the company, they’re self-assured with a good sense of humor, are easy to get along with and very impulsive. Are able to create familiar (i.e. home) conditions of dialogue, even among unfamiliar people. Willingly pay compliments while admiring (and being admired by) friends. Optimistic and friendly, charming and coquettish, they give the impression of theatricality. When focusing directly on something or someone they rarely blink. Their movements are sharp and resolute, their gait prompt and assured, though a little angular. Love originality and dress tastefully with the purpose of making an impression.

_Sexual behavior_
Emotional and affectionate, they are optimistic and initiative taking. Inclined to uniquely express emotions. Erotically inventive when positively reinforced by their partner. Tendency to lose restraint when angry means they need a reasonable and patient partner; then they become natural, sincere and direct in their emotional expression. Need someone that intrigues by reticence, acts unsure of him/herself. Take pleasure in being the leader in relations and skillfully attaining reciprocity. Stable relations require someone energetic, reliable, with business sense and the ability to know how to explain things.

Ethical is Feeling in Socionics. In this example, as a dominant Fi ENFP (Ethical IEE) I can identify so much more with the latter subtype, The Improvisator, in comparision to the Ne dominant subtype.

Now thinking the other away around. What about a Ne dominant variant for the Introverted Fi, Ne type. I really didn't knew what to think of it in my case, because according to the function analysis test I tested more Fi, so a Fi, Ne Introverted type with dominant Ne would seem off to me. ENFP sybtype Fi, sounds me 

Note: I'm talking about a Fi, Ne Introverted type instead of INFP, because there is no such a thing in Socionics. In fact, a study has shown that the majority of the Socionics types do not correlate with MBTI types. The INFP is therefor not alike the socionics INFp or EII. The difference in type notation is simple however, in MBTI type notation an Judger has always an extroverted connection to their judging function. In Socionics the rational function is always of the type's dominant vertness. 

E.g. in MBTI a INFJ is a judger making F(eeling) extroverted, hence using Fe. However in Socionics a INFj is a rationalist thus F (Ethica)l comes before N (Intuition), since the type is introverted it uses Fi.

Here's an overview:

MBTI:
INFJ - Ni, Fe
INFP - Fi, Ne
ENFP - Ne, Fi
ENFJ - Fe, Ni

Socionics:
INFj (EII) - Fi, Ne
INFp (IEI) - Ni, Fe
ENFp (IIE) - Ne, Fi
ENFj (EIE) - Fe, Ni

After reading into Socionics I prefer Socionics above MBTI, it's far more logical than MBTI concerning the Rational/Irrational (Judging/Perceiving) dichotomy. It seems Socionics is designed by a thinker, and MBTI by a feeler. However it's good they exist next to each other, we're all unique individuals, find a type/subtype theory that works for you!



kateykinz said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with the XNFP problem! I think the problem stems from most tests determining the E/I based on extraversion and introversion traits, when really it should be determined by whether your dominant function is extraverted or introverted. My dominant function in Ne followed closely by Fi and Fe, then Ni and Te, which maps most closely onto ENFP. But I will be a less energetic and effusive ENFP than most. I think I'm way too open and outgoing to be INFP, but because my Fi is almost equal to my Ne it can be hard to differentiate sometimes.
> 
> I have tested as ENFJ and INFJ in the past as well (ENFJ was my first result 5 years ago). Basically, the two things I can be sure about are that I am an NF temperament and that I prefer to use Extraverted Intuition over anything else.
> 
> If you are interested in reading more about the different functions in order to research which you use most check out this website - Function Attitude


----------



## GreenCoyote

I always relate to the socionics descriptions better than the meyers brggs ones.


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri

_"*In formal or unfamiliar situations, IEEs typically try at first to appear very organized, controlled*, “with it,” and mobilized for action. They *hide their usual spontaneity and warmth and put on the controlled, serious mask of a resolute, action-oriented person*. They *do this to avoid potentially painful criticism from representatives of society at large *(i.e. from the strangers they are dealing with). *This state of mind is emotionally taxing*, and after they are sure the people they are dealing with have accepted them and don’t intend to criticize them, IEEs loosen up and allow themselves once again to be spontaneous, frivolous, friendly, witty, and engagingly enthusiastic about their personal interests."_

...so this is what was going on when I switched schools last year...>.>


----------



## Karo

*That is so me!!*

Thanks!! I just needed to realise how I act, and that it actually has inner depth.
Every single paragraf is just totaly true. I am very suprised...good job!.)


----------



## Liontiger

You know, I used to strongly dislike socionics. I always thought they were way off base. It turns out _I_ was wrong. I was typing myself incorrectly. This article right here? It makes SO MUCH SENSE.


----------



## ohrtsadok

after reading the socionics equivelent of both ENFJ and ENFP , I realized that fit exactly to the socionics description so Imight actually be ENFP. Iwas always debating . Now I know. Thank you


----------



## Zygis Jasiunas

I think this is the most correct definition of my personality I have ever read :happy:


----------



## LibertyPrime

kateykinz said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with the XNFP problem! I think the problem stems from most tests determining the E/I based on extraversion and introversion traits, when really it should be determined by whether your dominant function is extraverted or introverted. My dominant function in Ne followed closely by Fi and Fe, then Ni and Te, which maps most closely onto ENFP. But I will be a less energetic and effusive ENFP than most. I think I'm way too open and outgoing to be INFP, but because my Fi is almost equal to my Ne it can be hard to differentiate sometimes.
> 
> I have tested as ENFJ and INFJ in the past as well (ENFJ was my first result 5 years ago). Basically, the two things I can be sure about are that I am an NF temperament and that I prefer to use Extraverted Intuition over anything else.
> 
> If you are interested in reading more about the different functions in order to research which you use most check out this website - Function Attitude


:O!!!!!!! I have the exact problem. I have tested and thought that I was everything from INFP to ENP to INFJ.

IEE Ne subtype is spot on...but I can not find a way to translate it to the MBTI. I'm also E6w7 so/sx. I can get as far as xNFx.

Most if not all MBTI ENFPs are Sanguine...whereas I'm a strange mix of Melancholic and Phlegmatic (the descriptions keep being changed every website I visit..so I can't tell which 1 it is more)....thus I'm stuck at xNFx with the mbti. Pretty sure I lead with intuition thou.

How did you figure this out? I see you are ENFJ (which is perfectly feasible for IEE). I keep thinking I'm INFP but that doesn't work well with IEE (and quite frankly I don't care much for INFP stuff like poetry and whining about emotions or the "SJ world").


----------

